# Note the Header Please



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Just in case yall did not *know.*

TR


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

jones57742 said:


> Just in case yall did not *know.*
> 
> TR


I heard something about this, by like 2012? they will know if we have life in our galaxy!

theres life out there... just need to find it! or it find us


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am sorry; but i am not permitted to reveal my origins...finding you was easy.


----------

